# Far fare



## Calypso29

Hola chicas y chicos,

No me sale la expresión para decir "far fare qualcosa a qualcuno" en español...

Il suo interesse lo ha fatto appassionare alla materia

Su interese lo ha hecho apasionar a la materia

¿Es correcto?
Muchas gracias

E.


----------



## Larroja

Propongo: "su interés hizo (de manera) que se aficionara a la materia", ma i nativi sapranno correggermi di sicuro.


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Propongo: "su interés hizo (de manera) que se aficionara a la materia", ma i nativi sapranno correggermi di sicuro.


 
Io non saprei correggerti.

Ma ho un dubbio. Perché si dice "lo ha fatto appassionare" invece di "lo ha fatto appassionar*si*"?


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Io non saprei correggerti.
> 
> Ma ho un dubbio. Perché si dice qui "lo ha fatto appassionare" invece di "lo ha fatto appassionar*si*"?



Io non saprei risponderti.  Perciò ti chiedo: per quale motivo, secondo te, dovrebbe essere quella la forma corretta? In italiano il pronome non è ridondante come in spagnolo... forse che il punto è tutto lì?


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> Io non saprei risponderti.  Perciò ti chiedo: per quale motivo, secondo te, dovrebbe essere quella la forma corretta? In italiano il pronome non è ridondante come in spagnolo... forse che il punto è tutto lì?


 
Senza dubbio è quella la ragione. Il pronome non è ridondante ed io sono ignorante.

Tante grazie.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Senza dubbio è quella la ragione. Il pronome non è ridondante ed io sono ignorante.



Siamo in due, ignoranti nel senso che ignoriamo...


----------



## honeyheart

La propuesta de Larroja está muy bien .

Otra traducción, muy libre por cierto, podría ser:

_"Il suo interesse lo ha fatto appassionare alla materia."
"Su interés en la materia se le volvió una pasión._"


----------



## argentinodebsas

"far fare qualcosa a qualcuno"= "hacerle hacer algo a alguien"


----------



## Fara

"Su interés lo ha hecho apasionarse por la materia". 

"Su interés lo hizo apasionarse por la materia".

Metto questi due, perche per esempio, in Argentina non si usa tanto il passato prossimo, se non l'altro (che proprio adesso non mi ricordo il nome).


----------



## Calypso29

Muchas Gracias a todos, me habéis ayudado mucho...

E.


----------



## gatogab

Far fare = permitir


----------



## licinio

argentinodebsas said:


> "far fare qualcosa a qualcuno"= "hacerle hacer algo a alguien"



Respecto a la pregunta inicial, la construcción italiana y la española non tienen el mismo uso aunque correspondan el la forma, porque en español prevale el sentido de constricción y obligación, mientras que en italiano es matizado con otros sentidos como se puedo ver en los ejemplos:

mi faccio fare un vestito nuovo per il matrimonio
mi sono fatto tagliare i capelli
fagli vedere le foto della vacanza
mi hanno fatto entrare anche senza biglietto (dejar)


----------



## Neuromante

Fara said:


> "Su interés lo ha hecho apasionarse por la materia".
> 
> "Su interés lo hizo apasionarse por la materia".
> 
> Metto questi due, perche per esempio, in Argentina non si usa tanto il passato prossimo, se non l'altro (che proprio adesso non mi ricordo il nome).



Éstas son las formas correctas. Aunque el comentario sobre Argentina no viene a cuento, simplemente los tiempos verbales no son paralelos entre español e italiano y sin contexto no se puede saber cual es el correcto.


Lo que propone Gatogab no es correcto. Permitir sería "consentire"


----------



## maxpower76

yo diría:

Su interés hizo que se apasionara por la materia.


----------



## Fara

Neuromante said:


> Éstas son las formas correctas. Aunque el comentario sobre Argentina no viene a cuento, simplemente los tiempos verbales no son paralelos entre español e italiano y sin contexto no se puede saber cual es el correcto.
> 
> 
> Lo que propone Gatogab no es correcto. Permitir sería "consentire"



El tema es que en Argentina se usa el pasado simple y no el compuesto (que la verdad ahora no me acuerdo el nombre), por eso hice la aclaración. Un "sono andata" en italiano, literalmente se traduciría como un "he ido" pero en Argentina no se usa, se utiliza el "fui", por más que haya correspondencia de tiempos. Probablemente en otros países de habla hispana sí se utilice el "he ido".


----------



## gatogab

Originally Posted by *Neuromante*


> Lo que propone Gatogab no es correcto. *Permitir sería "consentire*"


Questo è vero, come è vero che _permettere_ può significare _far fare_ a un'altro un qualcosa per veder il risultato.
Si tratta di conoscenza e proprietà di linguaggio; di sfumature avvertite da chi ha dimestichezza con la lingua; *avvertite da chi non commette errori imperdonabili nella lingua che sta imparando da tanto tempo.*
Se un padre _fa fare_ determinate esperienze a suo figlio, io intendo che quel padre permette, acconsente a ciò per motivi suoi.
In altri casi, _ho fatto fare una strada = he hecho construir una calle_ va meglio il _far fare_, anche se è sottointesa l' autorizzazione, il permesso, il consenso.
Insomma, se si _fa fare_ a qualcuno, gli si sta dando il permesso, l'autorizzazione, il consenso.
Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

No, Gatogab, absolutamente no. No se puede.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Neuromante,


Neuromante said:


> No, Gatogab, absolutamente no. No se puede.


¿Puedes motivar tú afirmación, por favor?


----------



## Neuromante

Simplemente porque en español el verbo "permitir" no equivale a "far fare", 
Por otro lado, no tiene ninguno de los matices de "Consentire" que ha resaltado Gatogab. Yo los identifiqué sólo por que tienen una baga relación. Pero "permitir" entra de lleno en la esfera de "poner los medios para algo" no en la de "una vez puestos los medios tienes la posibilidad"

No discuto los matices de "consentire" pero sí los de "permitir"  si no tiene los de la palabra italiana no creo que una pueda equivaler a la otra.



Y sin polemizar; en lo que a "permitir" se refiere, "esto" me es aplicable:


> Si tratta di conoscenza e proprietà di linguaggio; di sfumature avvertite da chi ha dimestichezza con la lingua; avvertite da chi non commette errori imperdonabili nella lingua che sta imparando da tanto tempo.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que far fare puede tener el sentido de permitir:

Mi fai vedere le foto della vacanza? ¿Me dejas ver las fotos de las vacaciones?

Sbaglio?

Saludos


----------



## nuevoestudiante

In italiano si fa un largo uso della cosidetta *costruzione fattitiva*, che in spagnolo, mi pare sia limitata ad un registro scritto (e forse enfatico o ricercato). Lo spagnolo quasi sempre tende a ridurre il far + infinito dell'italiano ad un solo verbo:

Far sapere = informar, avisar, noticiar, dir (y otros)
Far vedere = mostrar, indicar, enseñar, señalar (y otros)
Far fare = permitir, consentir, aprobar, autorizar o obligar, imponer, intimar, exigir (y otros)

Ma ci si imbatte anche in forme analoghe, come ho già detto:

Mio fratello si è fatto costruire uno chalet = Mi hermano se hizo construir un chalé


Appaiono utili e puntuali le osservazioni di Gatogab.

Saludos. Mario.

_____________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> Yo creo que far fare puede tener el sentido de permitir:
> 
> Mi fai vedere le foto della vacanza? ¿*Me dejas* ver las fotos de las vacaciones?
> 
> Sbaglio?
> 
> Saludos


Fíjate que has usado "dejar" y no "permitir"

En este ejemplo, si se pone "Me permites" estarías pidiendo permiso o usando una forma muy anticuada y artificiosa.


----------



## honeyheart

En italiano, "far fare" significa, en determinado contexto, _dejar_, _permitir_, _consentir_ o _autorizar_ (son sinónimos según el diccionario) que alguien haga algo (concederle el permiso para hacerlo).  Esta acepción queda muy clara en el ejemplo de licinio (que es italiano nativo):

"_Mi hanno fatto entrare anche senza biglietto."
"Me permitieron/dejaron entrar aun sin boleto."
_
P.D.: 





Neuromante said:


> Yo los identifiqué sólo por que tienen una baga vaga relación.


----------

